

Nepal Earthquake: Report from OpenStreetMap Situation Room, Day 3 - maxerickson
http://kathmandulivinglabs.org/blog/nepal-earthquake-report-from-openstreetmap-situation-room-day-3-april-28/

======
chockablock
Wonderful effort. Possibly a better link is their more recent blog post:

"Earthquake Relief in Nepal: How can maps help?"
[http://kathmandulivinglabs.org/blog/earthquake-relief-in-
nep...](http://kathmandulivinglabs.org/blog/earthquake-relief-in-nepal-how-
can-maps-help/)

~~~
maxerickson
My interest was more in a discussion of the results. In general, the 'digital
humanitarian' outreach seems to be plenty effective.

I think there is a glimpse of the internet living up to some of the potential
that has been imagined for it. The local effort is being magnified by the
global participation, and that participation is being focused by the local
coordination.

------
benten10
Great work you guys! Once things start settling down, you guys should expand
this effort to colleges and high-schools. I know there's a lot of other
mapping effort involved too (saw it on twitter, don't remember): if you guys
all coordinate, not just for now but for longer term, this could be a creation
of a group of battle-hardened mappers.

Who knows, maybe the tech-niche Nepal has always been waiting for is mapping?

